# carp in shallow?



## carpkillergf (Apr 25, 2008)

Has anyone seen any carp in shallow in the lakes yet? I looked a little this weekend but it must be too cold yet.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I have but nothing compared to usuall, water is still only 50 degrees so you hav a little bit yet.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

They are down here, but in ND it's probably a bit colder. Give 'em another week or two and they'll be around. The buffalo fish should be spawing soon, too.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Why haven't you tried Myrtel's inlet? That's always good this time of the year.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

when i was out fishin for crappies i saw some swimin along the shore.


----------



## carpkillergf (Apr 25, 2008)

where's Mrytel's inlet? I don't think i've been there.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been to a few different inlets this year but i have to be honest i have not been to Myrtel's Inelt but everyone tells me its an inch from her outlet :lol:


----------



## WeisengerberBurger (Apr 28, 2008)

Boy you must have a foot long....and a bucket of.......


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

roughfishfever22 said:


> I've been to a few different inlets this year but i have to be honest i have not been to Myrtel's Inelt but everyone tells me its an inch from her outlet :lol:


You're not missin' much. Myrtel's inlet smells like dead fish anyways. Her outlet doesn't smell any better


----------

